# الاستعــــــــــــداد



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2011)

*+  هناك ضرورة دائمة للاستعداد , اي يستعدون لكل شيء ما عدا ( النهاية ) رغم انها امر محتوم , وساعة الموت غير معروفة , والتي يعقبها , اما موت ابدي او سعادة ابدية !! انها حقا حماقة كبري !!

+ لذا ينبغي ان نستعد لأنه بالاضافة الي ان ساعة الموت غير معروفة , وقد تكون قريبة جدا , فان الله امرنا بضرورة الاستعداد الفوري " استعد للقاء الاهك " ( عا 4 : 12 ) وقال ايضا " اسهروا لانكم لا تعلمون في اي ساعة يأتي ربكم " ( مت 24 : 42 ) , ( مر 13 : 23 ) , ( لو 21 : 31 )


+ والاستعداد يكون بالتوبة , فمن دواعي الاسف ان نري الكثيرين لا ينشغلون بالتوبة , ولا يستعدون للرحيل - في اي وقت - مع انهم يعرفون جيدا انهم ربما قد يرحلون فورا , بدون استعداد مناسب !!!


2 - " نستعد لكي ننجوا من هول العذاب الأبدي "


+ لابد ان يلاقي الابرار والاشرار القاضي الالهي ولا مهرب من الدينونة العظيمة

+ وقتها يقولون ( الاشرار ) للجبال اسقطي علينا , واخفينا عن وجه الجالس علي العرش , لانه قد جاء وقت غضبه العظيم , ومن يستطيع الوقوف ( رؤ 6 : 16-17 )


3 - " نستعد دون ان نختلق اعزار "

+ واذا كنت تستطيع ان توفر وقت للمناسبات والرحلات والتسلية , ( رغم كثرة مشاغلك ) , فهل لا تستطيع ان تجلس مع نفسك ساعة كل يوم , تحكم فيها علي نفسك , قبل ان يحكم الله عليك !!

+ ان الرب يرحب بكل من يستعد للقائه في عالم المجد , فهل تطيع صوته , ام تسمع قوله هناك " ليتك اصغيب الي وصاياي , فكان كنهر سلامك " ( اش 48 : 18 ) !!!!


+ وقال الوحي الالهي " لقد اهلكت نفسك بنفسك , مع ان معونتك عندي " ( اش 27 : 5 , وحسب النص الانجليزي )

+ وقال خادم بار ساعة انتقالة ( مرحبا بالموت والمجد ) , وقال اخر ( انا سأنقل مسكني الي مدينة النور ) , وقال بيتهوفن الموسيقار الاصم ( سأسمع انغام السماء الشجية ) , وقال خادم اخر ( يا احبائي واولادي , قد تناولت الافطار معكم وسوف اتعشي مع ربي يسوع )

+ ان التأجيل من " الاهمال " , وكيف ننجو ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره ( عب 2 : 3 )

+ فلا تنشغلوا يا احبائي بالطعام والشراب , او بجمع المال او بالمناصب , فكل هذه الاشياء مع الاسف لا تستطيع ان تفتح ابواب السماء



4 - " كيفية الاستعداد "

+ بالتوبة الحقيقية والبعد عن كل مصادر الخطية ( اش 1 : 16 ) , ( اش 55 : 7 )

+ بالسير في طريق القداسة اي ( بحياة الطهارة ونقاوة القلب والذهن والنفس والجسد ) , لانه لا يدخل شخص دنس الي الملكوت ( رؤ 21 : 27 )

+ بتدريب الحواس ( ابواب الخطية ) حتي لا تتسرب منها الخطية داخل القلب ( عب 5 ) وتتلف الزهن بفكر شرير

+ بالسهر الدائم في الصلوات والتضرعات والتسابيح , والقراءات والتأملات في الكتاب المقدس , واقوال قديسيه

+ بالارتباط بكل وسائل الخلاص ( من اعتراف وتناول وصوم وصلاة ومطانيات وترانيم واحتماعات وخدمة وصتع الخير وافتقاد النفوس الضالة والبعد عن الله وبيته , وكذالك المرضي والذين في الضيقات والشدائد

+ واعلم ( يا اخي / يا اختي ) , ان المستعد يفرح عندما تأتيه الملائكة لتحمل روحه الي الفردوس , وسوف يقابل الموت , وهوة هادئ البال ومرتاح الضمير , لوثوقه في رحمة الله , وايمانه بأن الموت ( كوبري ) ينقله من عالم الشقاء , الي دار البقاء والفرح الابدي .



+ " فهل تستعد من الان وقبل فوات الاوان " + *​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2011)

* بالسهر الدائم في الصلوات والتضرعات والتسابيح , والقراءات والتأملات في الكتاب المقدس , واقوال قديسيه
جميل  يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## اليعازر (25 فبراير 2011)

> *+ لذا ينبغي ان نستعد لأنه بالاضافة الي ان ساعة الموت غير معروفة , وقد تكون قريبة جدا , فان الله امرنا بضرورة الاستعداد الفوري " استعد للقاء الاهك " ( عا 4 : 12 ) وقال ايضا " اسهروا لانكم لا تعلمون في اي ساعة يأتي ربكم " ( مت 24 : 42 ) , ( مر 13 : 23 ) , ( لو 21 : 31 )*




*الحقيقة الساطعة، التي يجب ألاّ تغيب عن بال أحد.​*

*لماذا يتناسى الانسان ما هو مؤكد ومحتوم؟


كم نحن بحاجة دائمة للتذكير.



أشكرك happy angel

مجهود مبارك​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

> *" كيفية الاستعداد "
> 
> + بالتوبة الحقيقية والبعد عن كل مصادر الخطية ( اش 1 : 16 ) , ( اش 55 : 7 )
> 
> ...




*الأستعداد .. من أهم المواضيع الروحيه
ولقد علمنا الرب كيف نستعد وأهميه الأستعداد فى مثل الخمس عذارى

منتهى الشكر أختى الغاليه

للموضوع المميـــــز جدا

الرب يبرككم*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> * بالسهر الدائم في الصلوات والتضرعات والتسابيح , والقراءات والتأملات في الكتاب المقدس , واقوال قديسيه
> جميل  يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *الحقيقة الساطعة، التي يجب ألاّ تغيب عن بال أحد.​*
> 
> *لماذا يتناسى الانسان ما هو مؤكد ومحتوم؟
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الأستعداد .. من أهم المواضيع الروحيه
> ولقد علمنا الرب كيف نستعد وأهميه الأستعداد فى مثل الخمس عذارى
> 
> منتهى الشكر أختى الغاليه
> ...


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2011)

*" استعد للقاء الاهك "*

*يا يسوع اعطينى الاستعداد الدائم *
*اجاب لى : بالسهر الدائم في الصلوات والتضرعات والتسابيح , والقراءات والتأملات في الكتاب المقدس , واقوال قديسيه وكمان سيرتهم *

*انظروا الى نهايه سيرتهم وتمثلوا بهم *


*ميرسى يا قمرعلى الموضوع المهم بل الهم فى حياتنا *

*وهو ان نكون مستعدين للقاء المسيح واعطائه حساب وكالاتنا *

*يا يسوع مع انى مشتاق لهذا اللقاء ولكنى خائف من ان اكون غير مستعد *

*فاعطينى الاستعداد الدائم *


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا على الموضوع يا امى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> *" استعد للقاء الاهك "*
> 
> *يا يسوع اعطينى الاستعداد الدائم *
> *اجاب لى : بالسهر الدائم في الصلوات والتضرعات والتسابيح , والقراءات والتأملات في الكتاب المقدس , واقوال قديسيه وكمان سيرتهم *
> ...


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع يا امى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

